# Diaporama German Aircrafts



## sunny91 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good animation sound and German song..

Sunny


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 9, 2008)

Now thats something different...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 9, 2008)

WTG!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

As a kid I would have sold my soul to play with that.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 9, 2008)

Very good, but I noticed a couple of boo-boo's. Almost all the propeller
tips were painted (safety reasons ?), and there were no swastica's on
the tails of the aircraft. (Local law ?) 

Charles


----------

